

Bitcoin perception in 2011 - masterkain
http://slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=2347448&cid=36869628

======
constatino
"Can I pay my utility bills with them? No. Can I may my mortgage with them?
No. Can I go into most shops or online stores and buy stuff with them? No."

Still the same in 2013.

But at least there are companies emerging to tackle these problems.

